
Blandly. A Full-Service Integrated Digital Blanding Agency - davesailer
http://www.bland.ly/
======
illumin8
Brilliant!

"SOMETHING MAGIC HAPPENS WHEN YOU PUT A MARKETING GURU IN THE SAME ROOM WITH A
PSYCHOLOGIST, A NOVICE CALLIGRAPHER, AND SEVERAL FAILED MUSICIANS.

At Blandly we believe that you need a rich set of perspectives to build the
perfect bland. That’s why we’ve incubated a company culture that grows unique
bland outcomes. We are an eclectic team of avid outdoorswomen, comic book
collectors, whiskey nerds, fixed-gear bicycle aficionados, Rosicrucianists,
and bacon lovers.

We are best friends. We play table tennis together every day after work. We
borrow each other’s clothes. No one is ever sad.

CREATIVITY: IT DOESN’T JUST HAPPEN.™"

